# C30-9 Krates. 68-73



## Krateboy (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Logan64 (May 23, 2022)

Hands down the nicest Krate collection I've personally seen in person. One of the nicest Ghosts & Sunsets I've seen as well. Good job on what I'm sure were many many hours driving, hunting, and securing all 25 of these awesome rides.


----------



## Krateboy (May 23, 2022)

Thanks my friend.  A life dream to accumulate them all


----------



## nick tures (May 24, 2022)

wow thats stunning !  very nice collection !


----------



## Krateboy (May 24, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## nick tures (May 24, 2022)

no problem


----------



## jrcarz (May 27, 2022)

Wow best Krate collection I have seen


----------



## Sambikeman (May 29, 2022)

Sweet


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 29, 2022)

Unbelievable thanks for posting


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 29, 2022)

Very nice


----------



## indycycling (May 30, 2022)

Awesome you've completed the collection MV! And some pretty amazing examples there.  I'm a click behind you at 19 total, still on my way.


----------



## Krateboy (Jun 4, 2022)

jrcarz said:


> Wow best Krate collection I have seen



Thanks


----------



## Krateboy (Jun 4, 2022)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Unbelievable thanks for posting



Thanks


----------



## Krateboy (Jun 4, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Very nice



Thanks


----------



## Krateboy (Jun 4, 2022)

jrcarz said:


> Wow best Krate collection I have seen



Thanks


----------



## Krateboy (Jun 4, 2022)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Unbelievable thanks for posting



Thanks


----------



## xochi0603 (Jun 5, 2022)

That is one amazing collection. Hat's off the nicest I've ever seen for sure.


----------



## Krateboy (Jun 5, 2022)

xochi0603 said:


> That is one amazing collection. Hat's off the nicest I've ever seen for sure.



Thank you very much


----------



## stoney (Jun 5, 2022)

It is a stunning collection.


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 5, 2022)

No wonder I cant find one...
WoW.


----------



## Krateboy (Jun 5, 2022)

stoney said:


> It is a stunning collection.



I appreciate it


----------



## Krateboy (Jun 5, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> No wonder I cant find one...
> WoW.



Tough to find these days for sure


----------



## Krateboy (Jun 11, 2022)

Sambikeman said:


> Sweet



Thanks


----------



## Krateboy (Jun 11, 2022)

xochi0603 said:


> That is one amazing collection. Hat's off the nicest I've ever seen for sure.



Thanks


----------



## phantom (Jun 11, 2022)

Eye Candy brought to an amazing level. Garage Jewelry for sure.👏


----------



## Krateboy (Jun 11, 2022)

Thank you sir


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jun 11, 2022)

HOLA @Krateboy and the cabers*!* very nice collection of Schwinn krates! My Congrats to you!


----------



## Krateboy (Jun 18, 2022)

stoney said:


> It is a stunning collection.



Thank you


----------



## 1937Zenith (Jun 19, 2022)

Krateboy said:


> View attachment 1632561
> 
> View attachment 1632567
> 
> ...


----------



## Krateboy (Jun 19, 2022)

Thank you


----------

